# food/diet ?



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone 

I was looking at all the posts and I keep seeing all this other stuff to give to pigeons. So I have a Question about if I need to add something to my pigeons diets. Right now I give my pigeons Diamond Pigeon Feeds made by Armada Grain Co., Red Cross Health Grit Pigeon by The J.W. Williamson Co. ang sometimes Gatorade in there water most of them have babies or they are sitting. Right now they are inside birds but i am making them a loft so they will be outside soon. Everone is looking good nice and healthy. I am just making sure I keep them that way. So do you guys think I need to add something to their diets?
And how about with my doves? all is the same but they get Pigeon & Dove Seed by Hagen.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmm, not sure about that Gatorade...higher sugar content?? But, am not a rehabber...


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

the breeder i got my pigeons from sayed to give it to them.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I would replace the Gatorade with some "real" food, like raw organic Apple Cidar Vinagar. I suggest the good stuff like Braggs. Look for it in your local health food stores. 

http://www.bragg.com/

One or two tablespoons per gallon.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok thank you


----------



## psychopigeon (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree that you should give apple cider vineger, I usually give 1 teespoon per gallon

I think that the point of the gatorade was most likely for electrolytes, which probably is only really necessary for racing pigeons

If you still think your birds need electrolytes there are more pigeon friendly supplements available


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok thank you and what about all the other stuff is it good? do i have to add some think? thanks again


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

*Food*

Hi,
You could add vionate to the food,give them afew blocks of vitamin & mineral loaded pigeon clay,you could also add certain oils to their feed.And electrolytes and pigeon tea to the water.There are several ways you could make sure your birds are getting a nutritionaly balanced diet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I would skip the Gatorade also. Gatorade is only an emergency substitue for real electrolytes, and only badly dehydrated birds or emaciated birds need electrolytes.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Best thing would be to look at some of the links in the Resource section on dietary 
needs for pigeons and think on that for a bit:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Then browse around at the Supply Houses w/out shopping because
you could spend a fortune there:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

But if you had an idea of what you 
were interested in and could ask opinions on the product here, you 
might not spend unnecessary dollars for products that aren't as effective
as another choice might have been.

fp


----------

